# x-mas



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok guys, even though I have had a couple problems with my new set up there could be a second tank in my near future.

My mother is very excited about my involvement in SW so I took her to the LFS with me this afternoon. After she spent about 30 mins trying to pick out a coral for my tank I took her to the half of the store filled with empty tanks, stands, and canopies. I pointed at the 135 gallon and said "see, now I wan't one of those"...she looked at me and said, "I'm sure you do". After a little walking around she pointed out a 40 gallon corner tank and said, "Wow, that would be cute in the entry way."

This leads me to believe that if I were to ask for a new SW setup for christmas I could not only get it, but already have a neat place to put it.

So, I guess what I am saying is, please give any suggestions you can. If this tank is going to happen, it is going to be a show tank for the entry way (it may be bigger b/c of this) and everything, from the sand to the skimmer, to the stock, needs to be planned out far ahead of time. Keeping in mind that this will be to impress those who do not understand the hobby while maintaining a more than decent 40 gallon corner tank.

Thanks! I cant wait to read some of your ideas


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, so no one has any ideas?


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bear, not really sure what the question is. Are you asking how to clinch the deal with your mom buying the tank? Or are you asking how and what to get for an ideal set up?
As for me I'm kinda jealous I had to take my 5 & 6 year olds to the LFS to get my wife interested first. lol


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i guess I shoulda been more clear.

what I am asking is what you would do with this tank. How you would set it up, how you would stock it, etc


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The best thing to do would plan it out yourself, get the basics understood, make a list of possible fish and inverts YOU like, and get back to us on it. We can make suggestions, criticism, etc.

If you asked me..id just yell pipefish at you and run away .


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

ok...well then when I get the time I think I'll come back to it
thanks


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmm.. not into SW yet but....

pistol shrimp
2 watchmen gobies...
um clownfish
pretty colorful coral stuff...
uhhhh.... dories
um.... seahorses?

ok.. im done


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL... In a 40 gallon corner I would do all very small sized fishes like small gobies blennies dartfish cardinalfish ect.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

blcknwitecuban said:


> hmmm.. not into SW yet but....
> 
> pistol shrimp
> 2 watchmen gobies...
> ...



LMAO!


But anywho, I didn't mean to come off negative before, it's just, i've been through this before. 5 pages going and on and with the same person saying no to everything suggested


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...I had no plans to say no, In fact I would love to hear what everyone has to say, but when I get time I will put together a list

I just went and checked out the tank, I was wrong It is a 60 gallon corner tank.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

All glass has a 54 gallon and a 92 gallon tanks with built in overflows that look really nice. Perfecto makes a 70 gallon corner bow front too. Not sure how Perfecto rates maybe someone could tell? 
I'll post what my set up is going to end up being in a different thread. hopefully it will work well and give you some ideas too.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Perfecto is like the Volkswagon of aquariums. Not real bad but not great either. All-Glass & Oceanic are owned by the same company. the 54 & 92 Corners are both very nice tanks when obtained with built in overflow.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Reefneck, Thats a pretty good analogy. Kinda along what I was thinking too.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i like those watchmen gobies with the pistol shrimp! they take care of each other and stuff. i was watching something about them on animal planet ans it was COOL. id do those


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe a True Percula or a maroon clown? Clownfish are hard to resist by most people now days since "Finding Nemo" came out but beware, clowns bite your finger every time you put it in the aquarium and they are aggressive, especially the maroon. I have a friend who took his aggressive fin nipping true percula clown out of his 280 and he literally screamed at it. Now it it the only resident of his refugium. I think they are worth the trouble as long as you rearrange the rock work before you put anything else in to mess up his established territory and if you can accept that you may have to return fish the fish store is the clown dosen't like (still fin nips) after rearranging the rockwork.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Tank-raised Ocellaris Clownfishes.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

that would be neat, and I'm lovin' the Clark I just put in my 40


----------

